# Most Wanted lässt sich nicht mehr installieren!



## Slanzi (23. Oktober 2008)

*Most Wanted lässt sich nicht mehr installieren!*

Hallo

Ich wollte seit kurzem mal wieder NFS Most Wanted zocken.
Leider kommt schon gleich bei der Installation der Fehler, dass meine DirectX Version nicht mehr aktuell wäre. Benötigt würde 9.0c.

Ich habe jedoch DirectX 10 installiert. Wird auch von Vista so angezeigt!
Habe dann nochmals meinen bereits aktuellen Grafiktreiber installiert und von DirectX 9 die neueste Version installiert um sicher zu gehen.
Leider hats nichts geholfen. Dann habe ich nach etlichen Funden in Foren den Autorun im Komp. Modus ausgeführt. Habe auch die komplette DVD auf die Festplatte kopiert und dann die Autorun.cfg per Editor so verändert, dass er nicht mehr den DirectX Test macht. Hat zwar geholfen, jedoch installiert er so nur etwa 1 Minute lang sagt alles wäre fertig - geht trotzdem nicht.

Nebenbei war das Spiel schon auf dem Rechner installiert und es lief damals problemlos - da war der Grafikkartentreiber noch vom 12.2007.

Also hat jemand vllt noch eine Erklärung, was ich machen könnte, bin echt ratlos.

Noch mein Sys (Notebook):

Amd Turion64 TL60 (2x2GHz)
2048 DDR2 Ram 667
ATI Radeon HD2600
Vista 32 Bit

Danke für die Hilfe, wenns welche gibt^^

MFG Slanzi


----------



## boss3D (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Most Wanted lässt sich nicht mehr installieren!*

Das Problem hatte ich auchmal. Hier findest du die Lösung ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Slanzi (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Most Wanted lässt sich nicht mehr installieren!*

hmm ja also erstmal danke.
Aber habe diesen Trick auch schon probiert.
Habe die komplette DVD kopiert in nen ganz normalen Ordner aufm Desktop.
Hat damals nit geklappt, habs aber trotzdem nochmal versucht.

Also kopiert und dann in der Autorun.cfg den wert von 9.0c auf 0 geändert.

Jetzt macht er den Test nicht mehr, genau wie früher, aber leider installiert ers immernoch nicht komplett. Er installiert nur die Support Files und hört bei 1% auf und sagt die Installation wäre erfolgreich. -> Most Wanted schmiert beim Starten ab un der Installationsordner ist auch nur 24 MB groß, obwohl ich die 2,6 (?) GB von der CD komplett kopiert hatte.

Was mache ich falsch? Gibts noch versteckte Ordner auf der DVD?

Danke für jede Hilfe
Slanzi


----------



## boss3D (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Most Wanted lässt sich nicht mehr installieren!*

Mach den Ordner nicht auf dem Desktop, sondern irgendwo unter "Benutzername". Also ich habe ihn bei mir unter C: > Benutzer > Simon erstellt, dann den gesamten DVD-Inhalt reinkopiert und vom Ordner aus installiert. Nach der erfolgreichen Installation habe ich den nutzlos gewordenen Ordner wieder gelöscht ... 

Was meinst du mit "Test"? Hast du nach dem Ändern von "9.0c" auf "0" auch auf Datei > Speichern geklickt? Event. mal die Setup-exe als Admin starten .

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Slanzi (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Most Wanted lässt sich nicht mehr installieren!*

Mit Test meinte ich nur die Abfrage der DirectX Version, das hat ja alles problemlos geklappt nach dem ändern der Config.

Habe jetzt mal den DVD Inhalt auch bei Benutzername unter C kopiert.
Leider hats nix gebracht, er installiert immernoch nur bis 1% und dann Bitte Warten und dann halt nur noch alles wäre erfolgreich installiert.

Habs dann nochmal in meine Partition D kopiert, wo auch meine ganzen Spiele installiert sind ( einschließlich früher MW ). Leider hat auch das nichts gebracht.

Habe keine Erklärung mehr dafür was los ist im Moment. Scheint bei jedem mit diesem Trick zu funktionieren nur bei mir nicht!

Und nebenbei ist das Game auch nicht gebrannt oder gekrackt sondern original.


----------



## boss3D (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Most Wanted lässt sich nicht mehr installieren!*



Slanzi schrieb:


> Und nebenbei ist das Game auch nicht gebrannt oder gekrackt sondern original.


Dann teste es doch mal auf einem andern PC, ob es sich dort ordnungsgemäß installieren lässt ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------

